# WHY WE NEED TO EDUCATE THE DIFFERENCES!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Mantecan fights to keep his pet pit bull ?intact?

*
I'm not sure if I should put this here or in Bullies101. MODS feel free to move if necessary! *










By Rose Albano-Risso City Editor [email protected] 209-249-3536

POSTED July 1, 2011 12:36 a.m.

Tom Hohn's pet dog Zeus is at the Manteca animal shelter.

The unemployed plumber, who lost his job six months ago, said all he wants is to have his "best friend" and "constant companion" home.

The city Animal Control officer he talked to said that would be no problem. All Hohn has to do is have his dog neutered.

The reason: Zeus is a pit bull. Not only that, the 16-month-old dog that the Hohns purchased 16 months ago from a Modesto breeder is not neutered. Manteca city Ordinance 1416 adopted in October 2008 mandates that pit bull owners should have their dogs spayed or neutered if they plan to keep their dogs within the city limits for more than 30 days. Failure to do so will result in fines and possible jail time. The ordinance also requires that neutering or spaying on all pit bull breeds be done when the dogs are eight weeks old.

But Hohn is vehemently opposed to all of that. He says his Zeus is not a pit bull but "a pure bred American Bully."

He is even willing to "move out of Manteca, with my dog intact," he added.

"I'd gladly leave Manteca and quit paying my taxes," said Hohn who was visibly upset and angry when he, along with his daughter Rayanne, talked to a reporter Thursday afternoon.

The family has called Manteca home for the last 10 years.

Hohn is also arguing that while his dog may look like a pit bull, he is not.

"He is an American Bully. They are bred to take all the meanness out of them," Rayanne said.

"He is a trained dog," added Hohn, who qualified after further questioning, that the training was "done by me."

He also said, "Zeus has helped me through a lot of sickness last year."

The dog has never been a problem, said Rayanne. "He goes everywhere with my dad. My dad has taken him to Home Depot, Pet Smart - everywhere. People know him well," she said.

From Woodward Park to the dog pound

It was with that confidence that the Hohns brought Zeus and Rayanne's Maltese poodle to play in the "fenced in" storm retention basin at Woodward Park around 10 o'clock Thursday morning.

"I thought this was a good place for them to play," said Hohn.

Within half an hour, an animal control officer showed up, then walked up to him and started asking questions.

This is how Hohn described the verbal interaction at the park:

Officer: Do you have an ID for this dog?

Hohn: No.

Officer: Does your dog have a leash?

Hohn: Yes, my daughter is holding it.

Officer: Is your pit bull neutered?

Hohn: No.

Officer: Oh, s&#8230;t!

Hohn: I'm taking my dog home.

Officer: No, you're not leaving; you're not going anywhere. You take one more step and you're going to be arrested.

Hohn: You're going to arrest me for walking my dog at the park?

At that point, said Hohn, the animal control talked with someone on his radio and soon "an undercover cop and four patrol cops" arrived.

He said he also told the officers, "I didn't know about the (pit pull) ordinance. I'll have this rectified." But they "confiscated" his dog anyway, he said.

Hohn said he found out later that someone had called the police about his pit bull Zeus being at the park. He said, they didn't see anybody around, nor did they hear anybody complain about their presence there.

Manteca's ordinance on pit bulls as pets contains specific language on why neutering and spaying are required, what the exceptions are, and penalties that arise in case of violations. A pit bull is exempted from mandatory neutering and spaying if "the owner, guardian, or keeper has obtained, or has submitted an application for a breeding permit" in accordance to the language of the ordinance.

Another exception is if the pit bull is a show dog. Zeus, though, does not fall under that category even though it has papers from UKC (United Kennel Club), Hohn said, showing that particular evidence.

The city ordinance defines pit bull as "any dog that is a Bull Terrier, Miniature Bull Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, or any other dog displaying the physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds, or any dog exhibiting those distinguishing characteristics that conform to the 6.10.030 standards established by the American Kennel Club ("AKC") or United Kennel Club ("UKC) for any of the above breeds."

While his pet is at the dog pound, Hohn has to pay $10 each day it is kept there. He is also determined to bring Zeus home "intact."

"If I have to get a lawyer, I will, even though I can't afford one," said Hohn, who added that he may try to obtain one to help him pro bono.

Thursday was not the first time the Hohns have taken Zeus to Woodward Park. Hohn said he took his dog to a soccer game there about six months ago. But they left after "a gentleman came up and said that some people were uncomfortable" with the dog being there, and they complied without incident, Hohn said.

The city also has a law requiring dogs to be on a leash on public property.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

This is ridiculous ... dogs have to be spayed or neutered at 8 WEEKS OF AGE! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!? either way I hope the guy gets his dog back in one piece.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that's insane. No dog should be neutered or spayed that young. And what if this dog was going to be shown. All show dogs are required to be intact! LAME!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!! Typical man totally against neutering his dog. The article states he is just a pet bull and that he is not a show dog nor a dog that is going to be bred. If he does show the dog and/or has filed for some kind of breeding permit than he can keep his dog intact otherwise the city that he lives in has a city ordinance that calls for bully type breeds to be spayed or neutered. Honestly if he is just a pet than I see no reason why he is so against it. JMO. He said he would move or hire a lawyer but he can't seem to afford either so unless a lawyer is willing to work "pro bono" than he may have to do what his city ordinance calls for. But, on the other hand I would never spay or neuter a dog at 8 weeks of age.....I don't like that whole early s/n idea. It's not ideal for a growing pup to be fixed that early.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> Hohn is also arguing that while his dog may look like a pit bull, he is not.
> 
> "He is an American Bully. They are bred to take all the meanness out of them," Rayanne said.


This is an ignorant statement to say the least. Nothing like making an actual APBT look bad. What meanness? Does he mean DA or is he feeding into the media hype with this comment and trying to make the Am bully look better. What a jerk!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! Typical man totally against neutering his dog. The article states he is just a pet bull and that he is not a show dog nor a dog that is going to be bred. If he does show the dog and/or has filed for some kind of breeding permit than he can keep his dog intact otherwise the city that he lives in has a city ordinance that calls for bully type breeds to be spayed or neutered. Honestly if he is just a pet than I see no reason why he is so against it. JMO. He said he would move or hire a lawyer but he can't seem to afford either so unless a lawyer is willing to work "pro bono" than he may have to do what his city ordinance calls for. But, on the other hand I would never spay or neuter a dog at 8 weeks of age.....I don't like that whole early s/n idea. It's not ideal for a growing pup to be fixed that early.


the law has no right to step in and confiscate someones dog on the grounds that it hasnt been "fixed". it doesnt matter why he doesnt want to have his dog neutered. in the USA you should have the right to keep your dog intact if you wish. if i were him, i would take his case to court, get his dog back intact, and move to a better community.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

rob32 said:


> *the law has no right to step in and confiscate someones dog on the grounds that it hasnt been "fixed".* it doesnt matter why he doesnt want to have his dog neutered. in the USA you should have the right to keep your dog intact if you wish. if i were him, i would take his case to court, get his dog back intact, and move to a better community.


Yes, I agree they shouldn't have the right to do that. But it's all the irresponsible morons that ruin it for all the good dog owners. BSL isn't fair.... but again irresponsible dog owners have brought that on themselves and unfortunately we all have to suffer. I would hire a lawyer and move as well but that isn't always as easy as it sounds and this dude already stated he couldn't afford that. As far as the good old USA we are slowly turning into a communist country and it's only a matter of time before we don't have many rights left at all. Do I want to see that happen? Heck no!

I do see both sides of this story though...he should have the right to leave his dog intact but if those are the rules in his city ordinance to have your dog altered than either do it or move. To me it's not anything to get upset over alls he would have to do is get a breeding permit to keep his dogs jewels or just say he may show him in the future. Seriously, what do they have the testicle police driving around looking for intact males to take away to the pound and hold them until the owners agree on fixing them! I would hope police have more important things to do than check the butts of dogs :hammer: It's all just silly to me!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yes, I agree they shouldn't have the right to do that. But it's all the irresponsible morons that ruin it for all the good dog owners. BSL isn't fair.... but again irresponsible dog owners have brought that on themselves and unfortunately we all have to suffer. I would hire a lawyer and move as well but that isn't always as easy as it sounds and this dude already stated he couldn't afford that. As far as the good old USA we are slowly turning into a communist country and it's only a matter of time before we don't have many rights left at all. Do I want to see that happen? Heck no!
> 
> I do see both sides of this story though...he should have the right to leave his dog intact but if those are the rules in his city ordinance to have your dog altered than either do it or move. To me it's not anything to get upset over alls he would have to do is get a breeding permit to keep his dogs jewels or just say he may show him in the future. Seriously, what do they have the testicle police driving around looking for intact males to take away to the pound and hold them until the owners agree on fixing them! I would hope police have more important things to do than check the butts of dogs :hammer: It's all just silly to me!


i agree, it is silly. its also a little scary to me. just the idea that something so silly like making sure people get their animals neutered has become a law in the first place. here it is july 4th, the day we celebrate our independence and all day today ive been reading about all the ways our government has been screwing with our rights.

from what i read about this guy he seems pretty ignorant about the breeds of dog he is talking about. he probably just wants to keep his male intact so that he can become another BYB. personally, i am upset with the laws here in maryland where i live but moving just isnt an option for me right now so here i am. i can understand why hes stuck where he is. its sad to me that this problem hes having ever became a problem in the first place. he should not be troubled over an intact dog, period.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

> Another exception is if the pit bull is a show dog. *Zeus, though, does not fall under that category even though it has papers from UKC (United Kennel Club), Hohn said, showing that particular evidence.*
> 
> The city ordinance defines pit bull as "any dog that is a Bull Terrier, Miniature Bull Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, or any other dog displaying the physical traits of any one or more of the above breeds, or any dog exhibiting those distinguishing characteristics that *conform to the 6.10.030 standards established by the American Kennel Club ("AKC") or United Kennel Club ("UKC) for any of the above breeds."*


HTF would the county know if that dog wasn't show quality. If dude was smart he'd take that dog to every UKC just to say he is a show dog or register the dog with the ABKC as an American Bully, since that is what he actually is. The law doesn't say anything about the dog conforming to the ABKC standard and if he wanted to get real technical the dog doesn't conform to the UKC or AKC standards anyway.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don;t get it, I am sorry but if I was told my pet bull had to be s/n in order to be kept, or prove there is a valid reason for not doing so, I would do it hands down. this guy is letting his dog sit in "jail" because he doesn't want him fixed? that is the dumbest thing I have heard. Especially if they do not plan on showing him. And ignorance of the law doesn't stand up IMO And to say things like that against other similar breeds, just fuels the fight. Bully's are lumped in with staffies and Dobermans, Chows, and APBT, etc. are all in the same fight in my area. Why point fingers and not just get your dog fixed??


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! Typical man totally against neutering his dog. The article states he is just a pet bull and that he is not a show dog nor a dog that is going to be bred.


What the hell?? What does the owners gender matter? Its his property, to do with as he see's fit. I see no reason a persons desire to keep their animal intact automatically means they're a man anthro-whateverthatwordis their pet.

Im a female, and I am vehemently against spaying and neutering. You gonna profile me too? Wait, I don't have testicle envy.... hmmm. Must just be I want my dog to stay with all his or her bits.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Also "he just wants to keep him intact so he can BYB" "Hes not a show dog so what does it matter" Do you people hear the elitist crap spewing out your mouths? You dont even know this guy, or his dog. What the hell is wrong with you, Bella? Rob?

Do either of you have a single lick of even vague proof that this guy is studding his male out, owns more than 1 dog, or is or is not showing?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

FrostFell said:


> Also "he just wants to keep him intact so he can BYB" "Hes not a show dog so what does it matter" Do you people hear the elitist twat crap spewing out your mouths? You dont even know this guy, or his dog. What the hell is wrong with you, Bella? Rob?
> 
> Do either of you have a single lick of even vague proof that this guy is studding his male out, owns more than 1 dog, or is or is not showing?


did you even read the article or just people posts? He stated he did not show the dog. If he did, its my understanding from reading, he would be exempt from the BSL requiring the s/n.



Xiahko said:


> Mantecan fights to keep his pet pit bull ?intact?
> 
> A pit bull is *exempted from mandatory neutering and spaying if "the owner, guardian, or keeper has obtained, or has submitted an application for a breeding permit" i*n accordance to the language of the ordinance.
> 
> ...


In order to better this breed you should s/n pets! Pets should not be breed, bottom line. How does that make someone an elitist? Just because a dog is papered does NOT mean its a show dog, or a working dog or anything "worthy" of being breed. Its a pet, he admits. He should neuter instead of begging for money to house a dog that misses his family and just wants to be home while he tries to fight this battle in court.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

FrostFell said:


> What the hell?? What does the owners gender matter? Its his property, to do with as he see's fit. I see no reason a persons desire to keep their animal intact automatically means they're a man anthro-whateverthatwordis their pet.
> 
> Im a female, and I am vehemently against spaying and neutering. You gonna profile me too? Wait, I don't have nutsack envy.... hmmm. Must just be I want my dog to stay with all his or her bits.


You seem to come off angry in your post??? I can't read tone through the computer so try not being so snippy. I worked for many years with dogs and I would come across men all the time with small man syndrome that were against neutering there manly dogs that were just PETS.....Obviously there boy dog was compensating for something they lacked and I think it's ridiculous. It's a joke really, but whatever floats your boat! It's your dog  Why are you so against spaying and neutering? I remember when you first joined here that your first post included that your dog was spayed? So how are you against it? Someday your thought process may change the day you deal with pyometra or cancer in a male. I know, I know, it's not as common as the vets would like us to think. But, it can happen.



FrostFell said:


> Also "he just wants to keep him intact so he can BYB" "Hes not a show dog so what does it matter" Do you people hear the elitist twat crap spewing out your mouths? You dont even know this guy, or his dog. What the hell is wrong with you, Bella? Rob?
> 
> Do either of you have a single lick of even vague proof that this guy is studding his male out, owns more than 1 dog, or is or is not showing?


Did you read the article? Did you read everything I said? I see both sides of the story. He said his dog was a pet.... And nothing is wrong with me or Rob......What's wrong with you?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ah, he may have a show quality dog, but isn't into the show scene so maybe he doesn't know he has a show quality dog. The article says the dog doesn't fall into show category, not that the owner says he doesn't. My point is that if someone forced me to cut off my dog's testicles, but I didn't have to if I showed then I would totally show him. I highly doubt someone is going to follow you around to a show to make sure you in the ring. Besides they say nothing about conforming to ABKC standards so he should drop his UKC and register ABKC. Ah, Americans love their freedom and don't like being told what to do. I have no problem with s/n but if I had someone ordering me to s/n then please believe I will have a huge problem with it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, he may have a show quality dog, but isn't into the show scene so maybe he doesn't know he has a show quality dog. The article says the dog doesn't fall into show category, not that the owner says he doesn't. *My point is that if someone forced me to cut off my dog's testicles, but I didn't have to if I showed then I would totally show him.* I highly doubt someone is going to follow you around to a show to make sure you in the ring. Besides they say nothing about conforming to ABKC standards so he should drop his UKC and register ABKC. Ah, Americans love their freedom and don't like being told what to do.* I have no problem with s/n but if I had someone ordering me to s/n then please believe I will have a huge problem with it*.


I agree with both! If he wants to keep his dogs testicles so bad then he can just say he may show him or get a breeding permit like the city requires. I see both sides...you have the city ordinance that took affect in 2008 to require all pit bull type dogs be S/N so abide by it and if you don't like it then move. I know it is easier said than done but I would rather neuter my dog to get him out the shelter then to just let him sit there and rot to prove a point. It should be your right to keep your dog intact but rules are rules and you either listen or leave.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That's what I mean. Yeah it sucks. Yeah it's not fair and needs to be fought. But do what u need to do! Show or neuter to get him home. Save the $10 a day and out it inwards a lawyer to try and get te BSL overturned! Don't make your dog suffer!


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You seem to come off angry in your post??? I can't read tone through the computer so try not being so snippy. I worked for many years with dogs and I would come across men all the time with small man syndrome that were against neutering there manly dogs that were just PETS.....*Obviously there boy dog was compensating for something they lacked and I think it's ridiculous.* It's a joke really, but whatever floats your boat! It's your dog  Why are you so against spaying and neutering? I remember when you first joined here that your first post included that your dog was spayed? So how are you against it? Someday your thought process may change the day you deal with pyometra or cancer in a male. I know, I know, it's not as common as the vets would like us to think. But, it can happen.


Thats unfair and disgusting of you, that you assume that any man who wants to keep his male dog intact is doing so for physical endowment issue reasons-- rediculous too. What about all the studies done that show spaying and neutering, contrary to what vets say, has little or zero health benefit? Or here, how about this. Maybe he just doesn't wanna.

What does your nasty prejudice say about women who are against neutering their own animal? Are they compensating for a tiny hoohoo? Small cup size?

My dog is spayed because of health reasons, which I will do in half a second to save a dogs life because of a medically relevant condition. I refuse to spay or neuter anything "just because" or any of the trumped up health and temperament excuses that are thrown at me everywhere I go. Oddly, none of my males pee in the house, mark anything, freak out at intact girls, roam when girls are in heat, or become aggressive. Ever. Iv had a packed household of two packs (mine and my roommates) of 15 dogs, all intact males and females, all different working breeds and pit bulls, and guess what? None of your males even whined when girls were in heat in the same room as them. This is getting off topic-- but my point is, I see no reason to chop body parts off of everything I own for zero reason. Maybe this guy does too.

You are being really gross and feminazi assuming, and snickering, at some guy that doesnt want to neuter his poor dog. Who cares? Its HIS PROPERTY, his non pit bull property, to do with as he see's fit. Who are you too judge him and make snide remarks about his body? The dog has never, according to the article or information Iv found, had an incident of aggression, he is not being used at stud. Anyone harassing him over his intact male is rediculous.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW!I think you are really making this a little more serious and personal than it needs to be. :flush:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FrostFell said:


> Thats unfair and disgusting of you, that you assume that any man who wants to keep his male dog intact is doing so for physical endowment issue reasons-- rediculous too. *What about all the studies done that show spaying and neutering, contrary to what vets say, has little or zero health benefit?* Or here, how about this. Maybe he just doesn't wanna.
> 
> What does your nasty prejudice say about women who are against neutering their own animal? Are they compensating for a tiny hoohoo? Small cup size?
> 
> ...


Ok in one sentence you say it has little to no health benefit but in the next paragraph your female is spayed for health reasons? That is just confusing.



> Iv had a packed household of two packs (mine and my roommates) of 15 dogs, all intact males and females, all different working breeds and pit bulls, and guess what? None of your males even whined when girls were in heat in the same room as them.


You've GOT to be kidding me..... :hammer: You watch way to much "Dog Whisperer"


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Goo, wow FF seems you need to take a chill pill, just cause we poke fun at someone does not mean we are poking fun at you. And who are you to tell us that we are petty and ridiculous (this is how it is spelt btw)? And there are tons of health benefits in spaying and neutering, just cause you don't wanna do it and let your dogs go insane from their hormones when around one another is up to you, I don't beleive that for a second, sorry just don't. I have intact and s/n males and females and can tell you it is really hard to keep a male dog from whining when he smells an intact female, now the roaming can be kept under wraps, but come on, lol.

Have a drink or something and relax noone here is talkin about you but you feel the need to defend a guy who should in all honesty get his dog neutered it is the law and he knew it.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok in one sentence you say it has little to no health benefit but in the next paragraph your female is spayed for health reasons? That is just confusing.
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding me..... :hammer: You watch way to much "Dog Whisperer"


SGH, theres gotta be millions of female dogs in the U.S. theres a good chance just by % that his female might have had a health problem.

i know a female who had some kind of ovarian cancer or w/e and they spayed her-that doesnt mean all female dogs everywhere need to be spayed.

Frost, chill man, lol!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

FrostFell said:


> Thats unfair and disgusting of you, that you assume that any man who wants to keep his male dog intact is doing so for physical endowment issue reasons-- rediculous too. What about all the studies done that show spaying and neutering, contrary to what vets say, has little or zero health benefit? Or here, how about this. Maybe he just doesn't wanna.
> 
> What does your nasty prejudice say about women who are against neutering their own animal? Are they compensating for a tiny hoohoo? Small cup size?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

FrostFell said:


> Thats unfair and disgusting of you, that you assume that any man who wants to keep his male dog intact is doing so for physical endowment issue reasons-- rediculous too. What about all the studies done that show spaying and neutering, contrary to what vets say, has little or zero health benefit? Or here, how about this. Maybe he just doesn't wanna.
> 
> What does your nasty prejudice say about women who are against neutering their own animal? Are they compensating for a tiny hoohoo? Small cup size?
> 
> ...


Seriously...it's a joke....get over it! You are taking it way to personal.....I don't come on dog forums to bully people and argue with someone I don't even know. Anger management is a wonderful thing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I can see both sides of this argument the S/N laws In one way are great cause lets face it there are some scummy owners out there and producing a bad rep for the breed , having there dogs fixed would help in many ways. On the other hand if someone told me I had to do something well thats a good way to get in a fight lol , tell I cant do something I will do it lol. I think people should have freedom to decide since other owners of other breeds can do as they like. I think if there is a S/N law it shuold be all breeds not bias against one. there are alot of mutts and small dog shitzu's and poodles and such in shelters and small dogs bite just as much. If I was this guy Id enter that dog in some shows and class it as a show dog , I hate how people want to force spay , neuter down peoples throats its an individuals desision there are pros and cons to both sides not all good comes from fixing a dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FrostFell said:


> Thats unfair and disgusting of you, that you assume that any man who wants to keep his male dog intact is doing so for physical endowment issue reasons-- rediculous too. What about all the studies done that show spaying and neutering, contrary to what vets say, has little or zero health benefit? Or here, how about this. Maybe he just doesn't wanna.
> 
> What does your nasty prejudice say about women who are against neutering their own animal? Are they compensating for a tiny hoohoo? Small cup size?
> 
> ...


You can have your opinion, but drop the attitude. This is a public forum and you are not going to come in here with your rude attitude towards others opinions. If you don't like what they think or assume thats fine, but they have the right to do so.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO well said Holly thank you


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The guy in the OP's story needs to suck it up and neuter his dog. It is his responsibility as an owner to find out if his city has any laws against the breed. There is no reason to keep his dog intact, if it is just a pet as he says. 

As for this city.. must be a really small town, really 4 cop cars showed up at the park to take this dog to the pound? LMAO!!!! Boring day at the Sheriff's dept.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I fought to keep Stage intact for no reason. They were going to put him down after he killed my flatmtes dog then tried to reason with me about keeping him alive and neutering him, I disputed this HARD for no real reason haha and the big wigs of the council had a meeting over, and he still has his man bits and alive and I don't get any hassle from the DC 
I think i just did it for the sake of winning, I WIN. haha


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You've GOT to be kidding me..... :hammer: You watch way to much "Dog Whisperer"


Ugh. I hate him. CM has nothing to do with my management of my animals

And yeah, my roommate and I DID have 15 dogs all intact, all together in one house. With zero issues. It can be done


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I woue like PROOF of this, all intact, I don't see it, you must be a god or something, lmaooo. please. SHOW ME PROOF


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I woue like PROOF of this, all intact, I don't see it, you must be a god or something, lmaooo. please. SHOW ME PROOF


yeah, and proof none of them whined when the bitch was in heat. That was a good one...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep I would like to see this as well, just not happeneing, I wanna be like you Frost Fell, please teach me, NOT, I want PROOF please


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I've seen intact chihuahuas in the same house hold,they drove me CRAZY! there is NO way that ANY dog would not be the least bit aroused.
Hell,Bruno is fixed and when another dog is in heat,he wants to tap that booty.
So yeah. I doubt this statement.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my grandma had an intact male chihuahua and an intact lab (my uncles dog) and a female that hadnt been spayed. the male chi copped attitude bit the lab and the lab snapped back and took his eye out. at any other point in time at the house they got along toss a bitch in heat in the picture a dog loses an eye.

we would all do different things for our dogs, but move? heck no it takes more to move than it probably does to get a permit for breeding. i mean if he cant afford fighting it or getting a breeding permit or what ever, or doesnt want to show his dog he needs to suck it up or make an agreement with the city that his dog will be neutered when the dog is a bit older. i think he knows his option he just wants media attention i doubt that animal control just pops up in every corner of the city just to check your dogs balls. there would have had to be a complaint or something


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

just thought of something wouldnt that ordinance go against his 9th amendment rights?

"The enumeration in the Constitution of certain rights shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people"


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

More so besides educating the difference between different breeds we need to fight the ignorance of BSL and it being passed. Requiring all APBTs be spay neutered is a type of BSL. They are using the term pit bull and not American Pit Bull terrier in most places to encompasses pretty much all bully type breeds that even resemble and APBT.It is so sad in general...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> More so besides educating the difference between different breeds we need to fight the ignorance of BSL and it being passed. Requiring all APBTs be spay neutered is a type of BSL. They are using the term pit bull and not American Pit Bull terrier in most places to encompasses pretty much all bully type breeds that even resemble and APBT.It is so sad in general...


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! I came late to the party on this one! Sheesh!!! And for the record, even though Frost got the boot, a have no number but I would venture to guess that a VERY large % of males are against neutering because they don't want their dog to lose his boys. Same reason a know A LOT of guys that are against getting a vasectomy (even though its a very much less invasive procedure compared to women, and safer). It's a guy thing, right or wrong it's a very true stereotype. Not all of us think like this but a large number do.

Not that anyone is reading this thread anymore. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Wow! I came late to the party on this one! Sheesh!!! And for the record, even though Frost got the boot, a have no number but I would venture to guess that a VERY large % of males are against neutering because they don't want their dog to lose his boys. Same reason a know A LOT of guys that are against getting a vasectomy (even though its a very much less invasive procedure compared to women, and safer). It's a guy thing, right or wrong it's a very true stereotype. Not all of us think like this but a large number do.
> 
> Not that anyone is reading this thread anymore. LOL!


LOL!! I am still reading  She only received a weeks ban so we will see if she returns with more feedback LOL! I worked long enough in the animal field to know that it's a true stereotype. I don't understand why people have to get there panties in a bunch over it though :roll:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

ames said:


> yeah, and proof none of them whined when the bitch was in heat. That was a good one...


I wish i knew that secret LOL Pepper just came out of heat Loki drove me ÇRÃZ?!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WD you are correct, being a female with a hysterectomy and three kids, I did it for medical purposes I know that sometimes it's required but come on if it's the law then it's the law. I do want to hear feedback from FF, so we will see if she comes back, lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

guys have sympathetic tendencies when one guy gets hit in the pair other guys can feel their pain, and if you pay attention some times they put their hands down there to protect themselves when they see another guy get racked, and we feel sympathy for our dogs its not cause we're not well endowed but we wouldnt want to be with out our pair. *IT'S A GUY THING* trust me


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

what kinda socialist place is that? two fish in a bucket .. :roll: it!! Move bra`, Kick rocks~ Hit the sticks, gotta get out to tha boondocks; the city limits .. hahaha what a joke.. gestapo at its finest, worked in germany the same way then they went door to door with police and police dogs and if any dogs acted aggressive they got confiscated and put down.. NOW APBTs are illegal in germany and there are still a many REAL game bred dogs in GERMANYs underground. Just goes to show, you can't control freedom, its free or it ain't; and you can't do anything with genetics or politics except manipulate and manipulation is not the control rather the illusion of control~


----------

